# Huge brown from the White river



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Saw this on one of the Arkansas fishing websites. 
Apparently caught on a sculpin and was released.
Fish weighed 36 lbs. World record is 40.
This may be the new record in another year or two.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Was this on a fly rod? Can you send a link to the article? Thanks


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

It was on a spinning rod with 6lb test line.
Here is a link,
http://flyfishingarkansasandmissouri.yuku.com/topic/9433/36lb-Brown#.U718otJOXIU

Wouldn't it be fun to hook that thing on a 4 wt?


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Sure as hell would be. Thanks for the link!


----------

